# File transfer



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello there. I was wondering if there was a way to transfer an audio book from my note 3 to my friends iphone. I was recommending a book I downloaded from audible dot com but figured if I could transfer that file I would save him the hassle of opening an audible account. Any info or incite would be cool. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## danjng (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think that's possible if it's attached to your account. If I understand correctly you need the audible app to play their proprietary format of books. And I believe that with the app you have to be signed in.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

OK thanks. I kinda figured that but thought since I had it downloaded to my device (not streaming) that I might be able to transfer the file from my file manager. Oh well thanks again

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

danjng said:


> I don't think that's possible if it's attached to your account. If I understand correctly you need the audible app to play their proprietary format of books. And I believe that with the app you have to be signed in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


and also you should quote someone when you reply so they can get a notification

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## danjng (Jun 3, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> and also you should quote someone when you reply so they can get a notification
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

danjng said:


> Sounds good. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


no prob I'm just getting used to this new Tapatalk and trying to figure out all this new crap they have

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

